# Elektrofischen



## Borgon (27. April 2002)

Hallo.Ich habe am Donnerstag den Fischer mit einem Elektrofanggerät losziehen sehen.Ist das überhaupt noch erlaubt?Vielleicht weiss das ja einer,wohne im Land Brandenburg.Und dann noch ´ne Sacheer Fischer stellt den ganzen See mit Reusen zu aber leert die nie aus glaub ich.Die ganzen Rotaugen u.s.w. verfangen sich in den Maschen und verrecken elendig,teilweise haben viele Tote Fische darin schon einen weissen Schimmel-oder Pilzbelag angesetzt.Also ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas sehe,wollt ich nur mal loswerden :r  :e  :r


----------



## wodibo (27. April 2002)

@Borgon

eine genaue Antwort kann ich Dir leider nicht geben. Du solltest es aber nicht dabei beruhen lassen. Gehe auf die Gemeinde und erkundige Dich nach einem Ansprechpartner. Zur Not geht auch eine anonyme Anzeige, dann sollte aber ein Foto dabei sein. Mit dem Tierschutzgesetz hält es der Fischer nicht so genau und da schreiten Behörden doch ganz gerne ein.
Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und halt uns auf dem Laufenden :m


----------



## masch1 (27. April 2002)

Hi Borgon

In Bayern ist der gebrauch von Elektrofischfanggeräten verboten!
Es giebt natürlich Ausnahmen die aber bei der dafür zuständigen Behörde &quot; vor &quot; jedem Fang neu beantragt werden muß 
Ausnahmen:

- Laichfischfang z.b. Äsche
- Gewässeruntersuchungen
- Fischmonotoring überprüfung auf Schwermetalle oder andere Gifte im Fisch

Keine Genemigung &quot; vor &quot; dem Fischen benötigt man nur zur Fischnacheile
Desweiteren darf nur derjenige den Elektrofischfang ausüben der eine Staatliche Prüfung im Elektrofischfang abgelegt hat
(dauer 3 Tage hohe anforderungen theorie + praxis)


----------



## Reverend Tayler (5. Mai 2002)

:l Also bei uns ist es auch verboten, ausnahme ist zur Fisch Kontrolle, das macht aber der Vereisvortand. Halte aber auch nicht viel davon, weil der Motor vom Elektrofischgerät viel zu laut ist, und ich vermute mal, dass die meisten Fische eh schon das weite gesucht haben bevor die die erwischen. :z


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. November 2003)

*Elektrofischen ist Verboten außer...*

Hallo,
ich hatte mich selber einmal um den Kauf eines Elektrofischgerätes bemüht oder den Verleih. Dabei fand ich heraus, das diese Geräte generell verboten sind(Deutschlandweit), um nun herauszufinden was in meinem Gewässer los ist, mußte ich dem Gewässerwart um Hilfe bitten.
Der hatte die Schulung und Genemigung zum elektrofischen, dieses darf auch nur zur Bestandsaufnahme verwendet werden und nur von geschultem Personal nicht von Berufsfischern. Um solche Verbrechern wie Deinen Berufsfischer ans Bein zu pinckeln, wende Dich an Deinen Landessportfischerverband und an den Tierschutzverein. Der Landessportfischrverband wird Dir auf alle Fälle weiterhelfen, frage dort nach dem Gewässerwart. Den Verband findest Du im NET oder in Deinem Angelshop nachfragen.
Viel Erfolg Jan
PS Solche Berufsfischer geben dann den Cormoranen schuld und kassieren fette Besatzgelder vom Land


----------



## Gelöschter User (25. November 2003)

Hallo Borgon,
ich kann nur für Bayern sprechen. Habe selber die Lizenz zum Elektrofischfang.

Grundsätzlich ist der "Fischfang unter Zuhilfenahme von Strom" wie es amtsdeutsch heißt, verboten, und das aus guten Grund.
Ich gehe davon aus das es bei Euch nicht anders ist.

Zum einen ist es sehr effektiv zum anderen nicht ganz ungefährlich. Man arbeitet mit bis zu 800Volt und 2-12 Ampere, je nach Anforderung und Gerät.

Ausnahmen zum "Stromfischen" gibt es und sie müssen begründet und vor allem bei den entsprechenden Behörden beantragt werden.
Sie sind zeitlich begrenzt und es muß über das Fangergebnis Protokoll geführt werden.

Dein Fischer kann also durchaus berechtigterweise mit einem entsprechendem Gerät fischen. Sollte dies jedoch öfters und regelmäßig stattfinden so ist eine Anfrage beim Kreisverwaltungsreferat bzw. bei der Fischereibehörde angebracht. Er muß auch beim Fischen sämtliche Genehmigungen bei sich führen. 
Zum Fischen müßen mehrer Personen anwesend sein. Einer der die Anode (Fangkescher) führt, einer der den Totmannschalter bedient (kann auch der Anodenführer sein) einer der das Gerät überwacht und zur Ersten Hilfe fähig ist.

Wenn Reusen gestellt werden ist das durchaus legitim, auch das sie nicht täglich geleert werden. Kommt darauf auf was sie gestellt sind.
Sind sie z.B. auf Krebse gestellt, so kann es schon mal sein das die Köderfische langsam gammeln, was aber die fängigkeit der Reusen sogar erhöht.

Sind sie allerdings auf Fische gestellt, so sollten sie in der Tat täglich kontroliert werden.

Solltest Du also einen begründeten Verdacht haben, so rate ich Dir auf alle Fälle zu entsprechenden Beweisen, sonst kannst Du Dich sehr schnell in die Nesseln setzen.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*

Was haltet ihr davon?
http://www.electro-fisher.com/
Die Anwendung scheint ja recht easy zu sein.

Meint ihr es wird von dubiosen Fischdieben an unseren Gewässern heutzutage praktiziert?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*

Mensch Mensch Mensch, der Thread ist 7 (!!!) Jahre schon tot....


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Mensch Mensch Mensch, der Thread ist 7 (!!!) Jahre schon tot....


Ja aber es ist doch immer besser einen alten Thread zu dem gleichen Thema wieder zu nutzen, als wie einen neuen Thread zum gleichen Thema zu starten.

Guckst du: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> http://www.electro-fisher.com/
> Die Anwendung scheint ja recht easy zu sein.
> 
> Meint ihr es wird von dubiosen Fischdieben an unseren Gewässern heutzutage praktiziert?



Hallo,

diese Geräte wurden schon mehrfach an der Maas  von der WSP bei Wilderern vorgefunden. Diese fahren mit dem Boot die Steinpackungen ab und holen die Aale und in geringem Umfang Zander raus. 

Auch der Werbefilm der Firma scheint sich nicht in erster Linie an Fischereibiologen zu richten, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren.

Das Gerät sieht zwar primitiv aus, die Elektronik im Innern soll laut Aussage von Fachleuten nicht schlecht sein, auch wenn es nur die Betriebsart "Pulsstrom" beherrscht

Sneep


----------



## weserwaller (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Auch der Werbefilm der Firma scheint sich nicht in erster Linie an Fischereibiologen zu richten.....




Wie die beiden Kollegen ....... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOsgTJZ5WZ8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## OlliW (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*

Wir haben vom Verein mal ein kleinen Bach der um das Pastorshaus läuft mithilfe der Elektrofischerei abgefischt. Dafür kam extra ein Professor vom Landesfischereiverband mit seinen Geräten. War sehr interessant was dort alles an Fisch raus gekommen ist.


----------



## charly151 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> http://www.electro-fisher.com/
> Die Anwendung scheint ja recht easy zu sein.
> 
> Meint ihr es wird von dubiosen Fischdieben an unseren Gewässern heutzutage praktiziert?


 
Wenn ich die Fanganode (umgebauter Angelkescher?)sehe,
dann kann das Ding nur zum Fische klauen taugen.
Möchte stark bezweifeln, das dieses Teil überhaupt TÜV-tauglich ist.
Ohne TüV kein Elektrofischen, zumindest in Deutschland.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektrofischen*

Hallo,

das Gerät dürfte in Deutschland so streng genommen nicht mehr betrieben werden. 

Vor ca.-2-3 Jahren wurde die Norm für E-Fischgeräte geändert. 

Geräte die nach dem Stichtag gekauft wurden, dürfen an der Anode kein Netz mehr befestigt haben. Erlaubt ist nur noch eine Ringelektrode ohne Netz. Die Fische werden dann von einem 2. Mann mit einem Kescher aufgenommen.

Geräte die vor dem Stichtag gekauft wurden haben Bestandsschutz.

 Neue Geräte müssen zudem über einen Neigungssensor verfügen, der das Gerät ausschaltet wenn man stürzt.

Es ist  auch nicht mehr zulässig, den Kescher zu werfen und mit einem Fußtaster zu starten. Bei Handanoden muss der Schalter an der Kescherstange sein. Nur fest angebaute Anoden dürfen mit dem Fußtaster geschaltet werden.

An dem dem fehlenden Neigungssensor dürfte das Gerät in Deutschland schon scheitern.

Aber auch bei uns weiß kaum jemand von der neue Norm. 

Gerade für Biologenbüros, ist der 2. Mann der keschert ein echter Kostenfaktor, zumal die  Konkurrenz mörderisch ist und sich die Erlöse für E-Fischen am Boden befinden.




SneeP


----------

